# FYI: New Surefire G2 Camouflage Edition



## KROMATICS (Nov 10, 2006)

I was just at my local GANDER MTN. store today and noticed they had a camouflage version of the Surefire G2 on display. It is exclusive to their stores and currently sells for $42.99 through the 15th which I assume means this is an introductory sale price.

_Gander Mountain is the only place in the country you'll get this SureFire® lightweight, corrosion-proof Nitrolon light in Realtree® Hardwoods™ camouflage pattern! Has a super bright Xenon bulb.











_


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: New Surefire G2 Camouflage*

oooh, sounds cool! thanks for the heads up


----------



## kumar762 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: New Surefire G2 Camouflage*

sounds pretty sweet I need a new G2:lolsign:


----------



## KROMATICS (Nov 11, 2006)

Now we need Saftey Orange and Glow in the Dark versions!


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 11, 2006)

i personally dont care for it. first its from gander mountain (im a Cabelas man) second it 5x more easily to get lost when out in the woods, (why not get black?), but on the other hand it would go pretty nicely with my Benchmade limited edition Cabelas nimravus cub  ( the g2 and my benchmade are both camo)

not trying to start a fight but i try to endorse Cabelas as much as possible and stray away from gander mountain, bass pro, every sporting goods but cabelas.

but thanks for the great find i wonder if they really are only available through gander mountain?


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 11, 2006)

kinda makes you wonder if they modified them in-house…


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 11, 2006)

Cool, I am sure there are alot of people who would like the G2 in camo...


----------



## leukos (Nov 11, 2006)

flash_bang said:


> kinda makes you wonder if they modified them in-house…


 
Any authorized SF dealer can request special runs of SF products. That is why you will occasionally see black or purple A2's, "porcupine" L2 and L6, etc. The dealer just has to be willing to invest the extra $$ into making it happen.


----------



## BBL (Nov 11, 2006)

There are no purple A2's


----------



## smokinbasser (Nov 11, 2006)

I put camo flashlights in the same category as camo wallets, interesting concept but not thought out. I have a camo minimag and dropped it in a friends backyard, it took forever to find it and I was in a fenced in yard to boot.


----------



## leukos (Nov 11, 2006)

True, some camo products just seem to be for camo junkies. The G2 in yellow is much more practical for wilderness applications.


----------



## RebelRAM (Nov 11, 2006)

We just got a new Gander Mountain in Huntsville. Personally I shop at Cabelas and Bass Pro most of the time, but I definitely welcome Gander Mountain as well. There prices might be a little higher, but at least I can walk into their store and handle items before I buy, as opposed to ordering online.

Anyways, I saw the camo G2. It does look nice, but there are some items I don't want to be camo when I'm out in the woods hunting. Now a blaze orange G2, that would be much more useful. It would be a lot less likely to lose that on the ground. It's amazing how well things blend in, I even managed to lose a nickle plated .30-06 empty on the ground last weekend.

Also this year, I wanted to use a surefire as my carry light while hunting this year. And I also needed it to be red. Hmmm, what to do? What I ended up doing was buying a red filter. And since I have been known to melt G2 lenses when using them for long periods of time, I decided that was out. Well I have a 6P, that gives me Pyrex, so that will prevent the melting problem. I had thought about just buying a pyrex lens for my G2, but didn't really want to modify my G2. Plus I wanted this light to stay in my hunting bag. So G2 remains my EDC which I use at work. 6P got moved from nightstand light to hunting bag. That left a void on my nightstand. Nevermind the fact that I have a 3D mag there with a Diamond 3W. So anyways, this meant I needed a new light. Lighthound to the rescue! A Z2 will now be my nightstand SF.


Now if SF were to offer a blaze orange G2 with pyrex and red LED, I'd definitely be interested. I'd also be willing to pay $80 to $100 for one. I was thinking we would see more offerings for the outdoorsman types when they offered the E2o, but that seems to have evolved into the E2L. Ah well, hopefully Surefire is listening!


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 11, 2006)

i personaly think a a2 aviator with red leds is the perfect hunting light, put a blue bushwacker filter on it and you have red leds for stelthey navagation a hi output lamp good color redention, and hi output blue filterd light for tracking the animal after the shot. that to me is the perfect hunting light. or you could just get a kroma


----------



## Pydpiper (Nov 11, 2006)

It's no Pineapple, but I like it..


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 11, 2006)

Not a fan of Realtree, myself. Although there are worse places to have it than on a Surefire


----------



## WDR65 (Nov 11, 2006)

It looks pretty neat, but I lost an olive drab G2 in a picked soybean field for several days. I kept coming back and retracing my steps before I finally found it so I doubt I'll get one of these. I really question the usefullness of camo on flashlights, knives and other small items that are normally tucked into pockets and a friend of mine and I have a running debate on the usefullness of full camo on our duck guns, he has a full camo model and I have basic black.


----------



## choppers (Nov 11, 2006)

My son would love one of those for christmas. How can I get one in California? I do not know where to get one in this area. Is there anyone out there that would be willing to ship one to me? I would greatly appreciate it, thanks, Tony


----------



## lightemup (Nov 14, 2006)

Definitely cool, now for it to come in Auscam and Desert Cam


----------



## onlinewarlord (Nov 29, 2006)

*Gander G2*

Gander Mountain G2. I know it's old news... Anyway I picked one up during the CPF hiatus and figured I would post a picture of it for the folks who haven't seen one. I think it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*

:lolsign: I don't need another G2, I have 3 already along with a G2Z. Stop tempting me
already. This sure look's nice! Surefire are you listening? Orange would be nice
too.


----------



## choppers (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*

Man is there anyway to get one of those here in Southern California???? Help please I need 2 of these.....help!!!


----------



## carrot (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*

I'd want one, but if I dropped it in the woods I'd never find it! :lolsign:


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*



carrot said:


> I'd want one, but if I dropped it in the woods I'd never find it! :lolsign:


You just need a neon orange lanyard. I guess that defeats the camo. 
Doug


----------



## hawkchucker (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*

I really think that is sweet. But dont they have any web orders anymore?
Website just has store locater on it.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*

Is that Mossy Oak Breakup?


----------



## choppers (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*

I would totally pay someone to pick up two of these for me...


----------



## chesterqw (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*

i won't use this in a forest... i will drop the light and can't find it for gods sake!!!(the irony...)


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*

Did it cost you the $44 posted online?

I think that was the price posted on Gander Mountain's website.


----------



## onlinewarlord (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*

In store the price was 42.99.


----------



## DonL (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*



hawkchucker said:


> I really think that is sweet. But dont they have any web orders anymore?
> Website just has store locater on it.



That's what I'd like to know. I don't see anything available at the website other than a few specific in-store specials and the recent newspaper ad.

You'd think they'd have a more complete website like Cabela's or Bass Pro Shops... :shrug:


----------



## RebelRAM (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*

Gander Mountain no longer does catalog or web sales. They are strictly brick and mortar now.

The website seems to be just for flyers and store location.


----------



## Illum (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*



Buckeye said:


> You just need a neon orange lanyard. I guess that defeats the camo.
> Doug



carrot, these are the times where trits work better than an orange lanyard....but then, you still wont find it until dark...

try epoxy magnets? just move your machete or hunting knife around the patch and....


well anyway, are these still being...erm, sold?
I'd pick up a few for christmas, i have a few "mossy oak breakup" freaks who prefer to have everything in that color....shoes, towels, sheets...


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*

It does look neat, but I think I would prefer a true camo pattern for looks.


----------



## Neil (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*

hmm does anyone else carry these? I'm in canada so someone
that ships intl is a must.

oh btw there is one up on ebay!


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*



Neil said:


> hmm does anyone else carry these? I'm in canada so someone
> that ships intl is a must.
> 
> oh btw there is one up on ebay!




There's usually two available on there at any one time. I've seen them sell from $30 to $50 + shipping depending on the bidders.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Gander G2*

Gander Mountain used to do catalog sales. But, they sold out the catalog rights to Cabelas's a decent number of years ago. From what I understand, they did the sale with the agreement that could NOT go back into catalog or web sales for XX number of years. I have never heard when that time is up. I guess they used the substantial amount of money they got to build their brick and mortar stores up. I had never seen one until after that deal was struck. And now Cabelas has been using this time to build up their brick and mortar stores to compete. I sure wish I knew when that agreement runs out and GM can start competing with them again fully!


----------



## Gander_Man (Dec 6, 2006)

choppers said:


> My son would love one of those for christmas. How can I get one in California? I do not know where to get one in this area. Is there anyone out there that would be willing to ship one to me? I would greatly appreciate it, thanks, Tony


 Choppers,
As the person who "designed" this light for Gander Mountain (I've taken a wide path around any communication surrounding this light that could be construed as "spamming") if you PM me I'll give you the info on how you can get this light Surefire makes exclusive for us. It exists because, as one who's colltected Surefires since the late 80's, I've heard constant desires expressed for a Camo version of a Surefire. All the rest of the Speculation right up to "Gander is slightly more expensive" (<-!?!) is WAY off base, and it's as simple as: I recognized an ability to bring a product to the flashlight apprecaiting Community that didn't already exist in a PRODUCTION Surefire. I plan to push for new lights I've heard requested frequently for, as well as more exclusives.
Hopefully there are those out there that appreciate my efforts to make voices from the Candle Power World heard and to make it happen, and 'Hats Off', to Surefire for caring about what their Customers want enough to listen
- Russ


----------



## farmall (Dec 6, 2006)

I like it. I wear lights on a lanyard while I hunt. It's easier to find with thick gloves.


----------



## iholla (Dec 7, 2006)

They have been going on ebay for 30 bucks


----------



## leukos (Dec 7, 2006)

Gander_Man said:


> Choppers,
> As the person who "designed" this light for Gander Mountain (I've taken a wide path around any communication surrounding this light that could be construed as "spamming") if you PM me I'll give you the info on how you can get this light Surefire makes exclusive for us. It exists because, as one who's colltected Surefires since the late 80's, I've heard constant desires expressed for a Camo version of a Surefire. All the rest of the Speculation right up to "Gander is slightly more expensive" (<-!?!) is WAY off base, and it's as simple as: I recognized an ability to bring a product to the flashlight apprecaiting Community that didn't already exist in a PRODUCTION Surefire. I plan to push for new lights I've heard requested frequently for, as well as more exclusives.
> Hopefully there are those out there that appreciate my efforts to make voices from the Candle Power World heard and to make it happen, and 'Hats Off', to Surefire for caring about what their Customers want enough to listen
> - Russ


 
:goodjob:


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm sorry to be a downer on this thread, but I'm really tired of seeing "digital camo" or "digital treebark" the likes of everything. Much prefer the old school camo.

Really wish Surefire would come out with some C2's and E2E's in regular camo again.


----------



## Tsz Kin (Dec 7, 2006)

This color very Good!! 
I like this one :naughty:


----------



## Gander_Man (Dec 7, 2006)

InfedelCastro,
With Realtree's 'Hardwoods' being comprised of nothing but leaves and sticks, is that "digital" in your eyes??
There were never any Production camo Surefires before this G2, just very small non-production runs of a dozen or so sample lights.
- Russ


----------



## Size15's (Dec 7, 2006)

Gander_Man said:


> There were never any Production camo Surefires before this G2, just very small non-production runs of a dozen or so sample lights.
> - Russ


The E2e and C2 in CJ Camo Jungle were produced in numbers far in excess of a dozen or some. I'd suggest a whole batch of several hundred each.
But I get your point. SureFire dealers who put up the readies to fund a run of camo or any other non-standard finish get gold stars in my book.

G2 in Orange please!


----------



## Topper (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes to an Orange. High Viz Orange/Saftey Orange is the ticket. I want one. Glow in the dark might be fun but I really think a Saftey Orange is long over due so Russ, if you can get a run of those going I want one bad.
Topper


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'd like to see it in the digital MARPAT design...


----------



## KROMATICS (Dec 7, 2006)

Gander_Man said:


> Choppers,
> I plan to push for new lights I've heard requested frequently for, as well as more exclusives.
> - Russ



How about a Hardwoods® camouflage version of the KROMA? Maybe too expensive a light to warrant making a special version of it though. A safety orange version of the G2 should be easy. If they can make a G3 they can add a new color to the G2 line, right?


----------



## Gander_Man (Dec 8, 2006)

How'd you hear about the G3 ? That was the next light I pressured them hard for after the camo G2 was approved !

I told them, if the price was kept low enough, I wanted to go on QVC or Home Shopping Network, and "educate" the masses to the superior quality of Surefire products compared to what the general public is currently aware of. Because of the quality of the product, not me, I predict I could move 10,000 lights in 15 minutes from just a 5-cell "police light" vs a G3 beam shot comparison alone!
- Russ


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 8, 2006)

The first I heard of the G3 myself was on a thread someone started on cpfmarketplace last week during the outage.

I could definately go for one, as long as the price is in line with the G2. Would make a nice cold weather light. For when it's so cold out, you don't even want to touch anything metal.


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 8, 2006)

I really hope there will be a G3... I'll shoot them an email asking them and report back...


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 8, 2006)

Gander_Man said:


> How'd you hear about the G3 ? That was the next light I pressured them hard for after the camo G2 was approved !Russ



Wait just dang minute! Are you saying that there IS a G3?!?!? This could be big news here at CPF! People have been _dying _for that to come out!


----------



## KROMATICS (Dec 8, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> Wait just dang minute! Are you saying that there IS a G3?!?!? This could be big news here at CPF! People have been _dying _for that to come out!



Yes, but it's not being announced until Shot Show next month and shipping a couple months after that.


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 8, 2006)

Aargh! Hopefully we can get some pics of it somehow. I'm wondering if it will have a Pyrex lens due to the increased heat from the P90/91 LA's. I'm also hoping they go to a Hex bezel instead of the "nubbie" one.


----------



## iholla (Dec 8, 2006)

Are they keeping the G2 or is the G3 jsut an updated G2 and will fade away

Any specifics of the G3?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 8, 2006)

Now I'm kicking myself for buying the 9P! I always wanted a G2 in a 3 cell configuration.


----------



## Topper (Dec 8, 2006)

I always thought a G3 was a good idea so where do I sign up?
Oh you can buy a NA14? not sure about the number, it will allow you to place 3 cells in your G2 but you will need a spacer half the length off a 123 cell. 
Topper


----------



## Mad1 (Dec 8, 2006)

It would probably look like an 8NX.

The G3 is the flashlight i've been wanting for a while. I prefer plastic bodys to aluminium.

Even If it does come with the nubby bezel, I've got a G2Z bezel I could use. 

It better accept rechargables too, x2 17500's would do nicely.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 8, 2006)

Topper said:


> Oh you can buy a NA14? not sure about the number...


Almost correct! The adapter you are referring to is the AN14.


----------



## GeoffChan (Dec 9, 2006)

lightemup said:


> Definitely cool, now for it to come in Auscam and Desert Cam



now that would be cool..... A G2 in "bruised Banana cam"

Geoff


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 13, 2006)

Just a matter of time before someone drops that Camo G2 in the woods.... and loses it forever. :laughing:


----------



## Owen (Dec 13, 2006)

G3...not a bad idea. OT, I know, but I'd been thinking of posting a thread suggesting a "G3Z". My #1 user and favorite incan remains a Z3 w/M2 bezel, and a Nitrolon version would make a fine flashlight, IMO.


----------



## Gander_Man (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Gander G2*

That IS a "true camp pattern". It's Realtree's licensed 'Hardwoods' camp pattern. We tried Max-4 but it's scale didn't look good.
- Russ


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Gander G2*

I'm talking about Woodland Camo.


----------



## Strauss (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Gander G2*

I think I may have to pick up a G2 for myself, just for a bum around light. I don't really have a "cheaper", rugged, back-up light right now. I have handled one or two before, and I really like their coating. It would make for a great car light in the winter here, as it won't get as cold as my metal bodied lights.


----------



## KROMATICS (Feb 21, 2007)

Gander_Man said:


> How'd you hear about the G3 ? That was the next light I pressured them hard for after the camo G2 was approved !
> - Russ



So are we going to see a G3 Camouflage Edition as well?


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 21, 2007)

KROMATICS said:


> So are we going to see a G3 Camouflage Edition as well?




That would be cool!


----------

